# Unresolved symbols in .../ip_tables.o

## jlmiller

When I run a depmod -a this is the full error that I get, "depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o"

I've been digging around on google and the howto's for about a week now and still haven't fixed this.  

I tried a make mrproper and then recompiled my kernel and modules, still no luck.  

The only other thing I've been able to find is in reference to the extraversion in my /usr/src/linux/Makefile but I am not familiar enough with the kernel/modules to really know what to do with it.  So if anyone could be very clear as to what I might need to do to the extraversion or if I'm just way off base I would greatly appreciate it.

----------

## jlmiller

It just occured to me to check and see if my most recent compile is actually running.  When I run uname -a I get Linux localhost 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 #1 Sun Sep 15...  My last compile was last night, which would be Sep 22.  I do believe that something is amiss.

----------

## jlmiller

It seems that uname only lists the kernel release date, not the most recent compile date.  Am I wrong?  At any rate, my problem persists.  Same error.

----------

## Naan Yaar

uname should list the date on which the kernel was built.  Are you copying the kernel to your boot partition after mounting it?

 *jlmiller wrote:*   

> It seems that uname only lists the kernel release date, not the most recent compile date.  Am I wrong?  At any rate, my problem persists.  Same error.

 

----------

## jlmiller

As per the install doc:

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig [if bzImage already exists]

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

I followed those steps explicitly and didn't see any errors.  I cd'd into the /boot dir and saw both a bzImage and my old bzImage.orig.  Any ideas?

----------

## pjp

Did you mount /boot before copying the kernel over?  If you can't edit the menu.lst file, then it probably isn't mounted.

----------

## jlmiller

I think the problem lies somewhere in my not actually running my new kernel.  I am su-ing into root.  Then the steps I outlined above.  Then umount /boot.  Then it seems that I can actually write to /boot.  This isn't really making sense.  Also fstab seems to be utterly preventing me from mounting /boot as rw.  If I run an ls -al then I can see that bzImage is created today.  I then reboot.  Still if I run uname -a I see Sep15 instead of 23rd.  date outputs the correct date so it's not that.  The only thing I see in /boot is bzImage made on the 23rd and bzImage.orig created on the 23rd as well.

----------

## jlmiller

in fact, I can't find my menu.lst.  Ideas?

----------

## rac

This post might either clear things up or deepen your confusion.

----------

## jlmiller

Thanks, that is pointing in the right direction, but how do I mount /boot such that it is rw?  I can mount it, but it always forced into ro mode.  Even with mount -o rw /dev/hda1 /boot.  If there's anything that I have wrong with that command please let me know.  (and yes, my boot partition is the first partition on my first hard drive).

Also, right now when I ls my mounted /boot I see absolutely nothing.  Where am I going wrong?

----------

## rac

What is the filesystem type of /boot?  

```
$ mount | grep /boot
```

----------

## jlmiller

straight from fstab

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

----------

## rac

I was rather hoping for mount's opinion, rather than /etc/fstab's.  I had a suspicion that they might not be agreeing on the matter.

----------

## jlmiller

I'm not sure how to check, what command line should I feed it?

----------

## jlmiller

Heh, guess I was a little hasty with that last post.  Just plain old "mount" does the job.

Just for completeness, here's the entire mount output

/dev/hda3 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/.init.d type tmpfs (rw,mode=0644,size=1024k)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type vfat (rw)

----------

## jlmiller

Also here's the command and error I get when I try to copy bzImage

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

cp: cannot create regular file `/boot/bzImage': Read-only file system

----------

## jlmiller

I GOT IT!  Oddly enough it worked by remounting it via fstab.  AKA

umount /boot

mount /boot

Then it was no longer vfat, but ext2, as it should it have been.  Then I could copy to it correctly and uname -a outputs the correct date.

Thanks for all your help rac, kanuslupus, and Naan Yaar.

----------

